# Boston: Turf battle over 911 calls



## medicsb (Sep 9, 2013)

> Turf battle over 911 calls - Bill would send jakes on jobs
> 
> Friday, September 6, 2013
> By: Richard Weir
> ...



- See more at: http://bostonherald.com/news_opinio...rf_battle_over_911_calls#sthash.zsk2SUFE.dpuf


----------



## Tigger (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't see much use for fire rolling on shootings or stabbings. Even if they beat BEMS to the scene, they aren't going to make patient contact until PD clears the scene, and in that time the ambulance will be there if they aren't already.

As for overdoses, I am not sure that BFD has transitioned to an actual BLS agency yet. Last I heard they still only operated at the MFR level. While EMTs can give Naloxone on standing orders in MA, I'm not sure that BFD does that yet. Yes many FFs are EMTs, but if they are limited to MFR than it doesn't matter.


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 10, 2013)

Is there really much use for fire on anything other than calls requiring extraction, heavy lifting, mass casualties, or (maybe) cardiac arrests? I'd rather have PD show up to shootings, stabbings, and cardiac arrests, they're already out patrolling as it is.


----------



## Christopher (Sep 11, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Is there really much use for fire on anything other than calls requiring extraction, heavy lifting, mass casualties, or (maybe) cardiac arrests? I'd rather have PD show up to shootings, stabbings, and cardiac arrests, they're already out patrolling as it is.



They certainly help on cardiac arrests and STEMI's, but we're also a tight knit fire department which takes EMS seriously.

I just enjoy having extra hands.

Would they add anything beyond muscle to a shooting or stabbing? Probably not.

You'd be better serving the public outfitting police with hemostatic gauze, tourniquets, and chest seals.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 11, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Is there really much use for fire on anything other than calls requiring extraction, heavy lifting, mass casualties, or (maybe) cardiac arrests? I'd rather have PD show up to shootings, stabbings, and cardiac arrests, they're already out patrolling as it is.



Now picture the fire engine plus fire command showing up 10 minutes after the BLS ambulance and ALS are on scene of a cardiac arrest. Also, all they have are CPR certs and your patient has a LUCAS on them.


----------



## Summit (Sep 11, 2013)

Sounds like a certain FD is worried about funding vs call volume


----------



## MrJones (Sep 11, 2013)

Christopher said:


> They certainly help on cardiac arrests and STEMI's, but we're also a tight knit fire department which takes EMS seriously.
> 
> I just enjoy having extra hands.
> 
> ...



Jefferson County Kentucky had Police Officer Paramedics for a few years starting in 1975. The program was eventually phased out in favor of a dedicated-provider model, but I couldn't say what year that was.


----------



## Meursault (Sep 12, 2013)

The Herald's a f:censored:ing joke. They're likely playing off a recent Globe article on FD overstaffing that didn't specifically mention Boston.
For historical reasons, Boston EMS is more closely associated with BPD. That said, BFD currently goes to a lot of MVCs and the occasional serious call; by and large, BEMS is used to working without "extra hands" and FDs outside of the city are already going to calls and, in some cases, dispatching EMS. The three-service separation is pretty strong in Boston, and a state law isn't going to change that.



Summit said:


> Sounds like a certain FD is worried about funding vs call volume


Exactly. This is basically just a Hail Mary by Local 718 and/or a bit of pandering by the rep from Southie.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 12, 2013)

Summit said:


> Sounds like a certain FD is worried about funding vs call volume



I agree, but I think that such reasoning is rather poor for Boston. Boston is one of the few cities that with little doubt still needs a fire department staffed 4 guys on the engine and four on the truck. Building construction and density make it a near necessity. 

I think that is a far stronger argument for funding than saying your MFR limited engines should be rolling to EMS calls.


----------



## Meursault (Sep 13, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I agree, but I think that such reasoning is rather poor for Boston. Boston is one of the few cities that with little doubt still needs a fire department staffed 4 guys on the engine and four on the truck. Building construction and density make it a near necessity.



My thoughts exactly, especially after the day a couple months back where they struck 6 boxes and had another fire in the same district. Adjacent communities are also heavily dependent on Boston for mutual aid and training.


----------



## CFal (Sep 13, 2013)

some of the comments on that site are retarded.  complaining about a fire truck at a car accident blocking lanes and screwing up traffic. 

#1 the accident itself is what screws up traffic
#2 the fire truck is suooposed to block off the scene


----------

